# Teens, The Elderly and Kaolin Clay



## commoncenz (Jul 27, 2015)

Disclaimer: No teens or elderly were harmed during this rant. 

So, my new (and first) cutter is due to arrive tomorrow. I waited until today to make a batch of soap just so I wouldn't have to cut it before the cutter arrived. As I was getting my supplies together to make a simple oatmeal soap, I decided that today would be a good day to try adding Sodium Citrate and Kaolin  Clay to my recipe. I also decided that I would make my lye water a couple of hours before melting my oils because this recipe has been a fast mover since I started using it last month.

Anyway, I got my lye water done and started gathering supplies. Everything was there except my Kaolin Clay. I know I left it in the drawer where I keep my additives. Looked around everywhere, no clay. Asked the teens. Nope, they hadn't seen it. Asked my uncle, who I take care of (age 69 and acts like a teen). Hadn't seen it.

So, I go around the house ranting and raving about how "it appears that only my stuff 'grows legs and moves'." I was impressive in my anger; justified in my wrath and dancing with indignation. 

I would like to think that all of this made them break. I know otherwise. Maybe it was just getting tired of hearing my complaining, wheedling, yes .. whining voice. But break they eventually did. 

It appears that I left the Kaolin on my soaping cabinet; where my daughter found it. She and her friend were discussing its properties as a facial mask and were overheard by my uncle. Uncle decides that if it works on your face, it would be good for FEET. He poured a whole 2 0z bag of Kaolin in his foot soaker/massager ... wherein it somehow got into his motor and seized his motor up. They all knew this, but didn't want to say anything because they: "didn't want to get uncle in trouble. He's old and doesn't need you treating him like a kid."  

So, no, I did not get to try Kaolin this time and will have to wait to see if it will anchor my scent and work well with my recipe. I will have to order more Kaolin and wait. And, yes, I live with three teen children ... a 19 yr. old, a 17 yr. old and a 69 yr. old. 

Thank you for "listening" while I vent. :crazy:


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 27, 2015)

Awesome! Best rant I've seen today!


----------



## traderbren (Jul 27, 2015)

The million dollar question: did it help uncle's feet???

Great rant!


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 27, 2015)

Lol, sounds like its time to get a lock on the cabinet to keep out the "children"


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 27, 2015)

traderbren said:


> The million dollar question: did it help uncle's feet???
> 
> Great rant!



I have no idea. Didn't even think to ask. To be honest, when I heard what had happened to it I was so dumbstruck that I just stood there for a second looking from teen to teen to aged teen ... then just walked away.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 27, 2015)

Cenz, that was an *awesome* rant.  Also a great and fitting sig line, your post certainly made me laugh in the moment, which is always a gift.  You are a patient man, though, I might be wanting to put some kind of hurt on my roommates ("no teens and elderly were hurt except for getting sternly instructed about not touching soaping supplies and unduly delaying soaping."  We would all understand.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 27, 2015)

<applauds wildly>
That was a most excellent rant!!

I bet you put the fear of all that is holy unto your "teens" about touching your soap stuff.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey, careful on the age description of elderly. I do not even begin to consider myself elderly, and I am very close to that age. :-D


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 27, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> Hey, careful on the age description of elderly. I do not even begin to consider myself elderly, and I am very close to that age. :-D



No offense meant Carolyn. You'd have to meet my uncle to understand why "elderly teen" is an apt description of him. He does a lot of the things that one would expect of an elderly gentleman. Like sitting on the deck watching the neighborhood, walking around everywhere in house slippers, wearing flannel, cordoroys and belts with suspenders ... he's just an "older acting" guy ... but, a lot of the things he does are as bad as the teens ... eating peanut butter directly out of the jar, drinking milk out of the carton, leaving clothes lying around .... and "fibbing" when he's done something wrong.  My uncle is a character with a capital "C".


----------



## not_ally (Jul 27, 2015)

Cenz, I am afraid that I do a *lot* of those same things.  But I do live by myself and pay my own bills.  It would irritate me if I had a roommate who did it Like I said, you are a patient man.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 27, 2015)

I totally get it.....made me laugh....sorry.    I happen to live with a 12 year old who is stuck I n a 56 year old mans body.   Seriously, never a dull moment for sure.


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 27, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Cenz, I am afraid that I do a *lot* of those same things.  But I do live by myself and pay my own bills.  It would irritate me if I had a roommate who did it Like I said, you are a patient man.



Not_Ally, if it was only one person, it wouldn't be so bad. But, at any given time, I've got my uncle, my teen son, my teen daughter, my 20 yr old son and all the kids' friends eating peanut butter out of the jar (can you tell that's the one that really irks me? I love PB&J, but not after the PB has been pre-masticated ).


----------



## not_ally (Jul 27, 2015)

I gotcha, Cenz.  As I said, I live by myself but even so I feel a bit guilty about drinking out of the container, I always think that someone else might come over and be grossed out if they knew that.  Even my mom


----------



## Jstar (Jul 28, 2015)

Love the disclaimer 

And if its any consolation , this line "So, I go around the house ranting and raving about how "it appears that  only my stuff 'grows legs and moves'.""

Just letting you know that MY stuff also grows legs and walks


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 28, 2015)

:razz: I did not take any offense, was just giving you a bad time. :razz: We went through my father-in-law with Alzheimer which started in his fifties. You never really knew what he would do... Think you need to keep your peanut butter hidden in a drawer! I could not go through those teenage years again


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Jul 28, 2015)

That was one of the most eloquent rants I've encountered.  Bravo! 

So I may or may not have ordered 1 lb  of Kaolin with no plan in mind. I can send you a couple ounces if you like.


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 28, 2015)

commoncenz said:


> Not_Ally, if it was only one person, it wouldn't be so bad. But, at any given time, I've got my uncle, my teen son, my teen daughter, my 20 yr old son and all the kids' friends eating peanut butter out of the jar (can you tell that's the one that really irks me? I love PB&J, but not after the PB has been pre-masticated ).




Time to get your own private stash of peanut butter!  Hide it, or get a type you like that they don't. Any trespassers have to make their own meals for 3 days!


----------



## commoncenz (Jul 28, 2015)

MrsSpaceship said:


> That was one of the most eloquent rants I've encountered.  Bravo!
> 
> So I may or may not have ordered 1 lb  of Kaolin with no plan in mind. I can send you a couple ounces if you like.



Thank you so much for the offer. However, I ordered a couple of pounds last night after I calmed down. 

Now, I have a wonderful rant today about my uncle and the arrival of my new soap cutter. But, I think I'll just keep that one "in house" so to speak. :silent:


----------



## julieanne (Jul 28, 2015)

Your uncle sounds like a hoot. Bet he enjoys being around his peer group, your kids. Lol. I'm already planning for my old age, neon colored clothes, Mickey Mouse watch, paper clips for hair barrettes (which my professor once used in a round table discussion, so distracted was I, I had trouble looking at her without giggling)... a "grill" on my front teeth to scare little kids when I want to...oh yeah, it's going to be fun.


----------

